# شركات الأجهزة الطبية فى دولة الإمارات العربية



## koota (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا مهندس أجهزة طبية حديث التخرج
و أطلب معروف إن كان يوجد أحد من سكان الإمارات
أو يعمل هناك

أنا نازل لظروف خاصه هناك فى الإمارات
فهل أحد يعلم عناوين شركات أقدم فيها هناك ؟
و هل تتوقعوا لى إيجاد فرص عمل هناك ؟ علما بأنى حديث التخرج
يعنى لم أكتسب خبرات عملية

منتظر ردودكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
و شاكرين مجهوداتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم

و جزاكـــــــــــم الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


:55: :55: :55:


----------



## المسلم84 (10 يناير 2009)

اخي بالنسبة لحديثي التخرج الفرصة قليلة(بس إن شاء الله الله بيسرلك)
لانو الشركات بالامارات بدها واحد عندو خبرة ولغة انكليزية ورخصة قيادة اماراتية(اذا كان عملك ميداني)
الشركات الطبية متمركزة في أبوظبي ودبي.

الشركات الطبية:
صيدلية المدينة,صيدلية الحياة,تجار الخليج والعالم,الفروانية الجديدة,المزروعي,وغيرهاا 
الصراحة أنا عندي *****اتهم بس ما عندي أرقام...

أذا بتحب ببعثلك أياهن...

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...

بالمناسبة :انت مجهز سيرة ذاتية باللغة الانكليزية؟


----------



## koota (10 يناير 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> اخي بالنسبة لحديثي التخرج الفرصة قليلة(بس إن شاء الله الله بيسرلك)
> لانو الشركات بالامارات بدها واحد عندو خبرة ولغة انكليزية ورخصة قيادة اماراتية(اذا كان عملك ميداني)
> الشركات الطبية متمركزة في أبوظبي ودبي.
> 
> ...





جزاك الله كل خير على إهتمامك و ردك السريع
الحمد الله ... مستواى فى اللغة الإنجليزيه كويس الحمد الله
و السيرة الذاتية بتاعتى باللغة الإنجليزية أيضا الحمد الله
و ياريت لو تبعتلى إيملاتهم (وسيلة الإتصال بيهم)
و يبقى جزاك الله كل خير و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

و منتظر ردك


----------



## المسلم84 (11 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز بس أعمل نسخ ولصق....
لاتنسانا من الدعاء...



[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; darkcaralain*************; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; tms_ayman*************; [email protected]; [email protected]; kcitylab*************; rabiaghora***********; [email protected]

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; mathew_76*************; [email protected]


----------



## eng/M.moh (11 يناير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,, 

أخي Koota : في البداية أحب أبارك لك التخرج وأتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد.

يوجد في الملتقى مشاركة لي بعنوان دليل الشركات الطبية في الدول العربية جمعت فيها ما استطعت جمعه. ووضعت فيها روابط لبعض مشاركات الإخوة الكرام في هذا الملتقى وسوف تجد فيها رابط للشركات الطبية في الإمارات.

رابط المشاركة

دليل الشركات الطبية... في الدول العربية


----------



## koota (11 يناير 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> اخي العزيز بس أعمل نسخ ولصق....
> لاتنسانا من الدعاء...
> 
> 
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير
و الله مش عارف أودى جمايلك

و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## koota (11 يناير 2009)

eng/m.moh قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
> 
> أخي Koota : في البداية أحب أبارك لك التخرج وأتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد.
> 
> ...





الله يبارك فيك
و جزاك الله كل خير
بجد موضوع رائع


----------



## المسلم84 (12 يناير 2009)

لا شكر على واجب...

المسلم أخو المسلم...


----------



## mohabd28eg (26 مارس 2009)

فيه
شركة
اسمها 
دلما الرضوان للأجهزة الطبية
ليها فرع في دبي واخر في ابوظبي
مديرها اسمه 
ابوهاشم

شغاله في السيلز

عنواها في دبي 
بجوار
شارع المطينة
هيبر ماركت
مقابل فندق الديرة

لو تحب اديلك تليفونه

اعرف كام شركة

احسن حاجة

تروح تقدم
في مجمع الخدمات المركزي (بدبي)

الكرتير اسمه
م/ محمد الشعمي

والله المستعان


----------



## mahaahmed (6 سبتمبر 2009)

walhe begd rebna yag3lho fe mezan 7sanatekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ghost_adel (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركلكم ان شاء الله


----------



## moh.abed (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن ارسل لحضرتك كل الايميلات بتاعت الشركات العامله في
مجال الأجهزة الطبية


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليه الاخ المسلم 84 كفى ووفى ..............


----------



## ghost_adel (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## medapp (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا.
انا مهندس اجهزة طبية خريج روسيا الاتحادية و معي خبرة سنتين بالاختصاص في مجال الصيانة,سوري الاصل و ايضا احمل الجنسية الروسية و السورية و منتسب لنقابة المهندسين السوريين ,اللغة العربية هي لغة الام و اتكلم الروسية بشكل جيدجدا و الانجليزية بمستوى ما بين الوسط و الجيد,حاليا مقيم بروسيا ,اذا في حدا بقدر يعطيني معلومات عن وضع العمل بالامارت بحيث اذا فكرت انزل شو الرواتب بالنسبة الي وسطيا و الميزات.


----------



## هازي (5 مايو 2010)

jazekom Allah kil khair


----------



## srsrsr (15 مايو 2010)

انا حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الرياضيات و لكن لدي العديد من الدورات الادارية و المالية مثل دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية و ادارة مشاريع و ادارة محافظ استثمارية و دورة في البورصة و الاسواق المالية و دورة في المهارات الادارية و رخصة دولية في قيادة الحاسوب دورة في اللغة الانكليزية لأغراض تجارية و دورة تأهيل محاسب و دورة في برنامج الاصيل و دورة في مهارات الاتصال و دورة في التجارة الالكترونية و دورة ادارة مشاريع ودورة في ادارة المشتريات و المخازن و غيرها هل هذه الدورات كفيلة بحصولي على وظيفة في احدى شركات الامارات ام يجب علي الحصول على بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال؟


----------



## ahmed sorour101 (27 أغسطس 2010)

والله هذا الملتقى فى الاخلاص والمحبة انا اشكر كل من يساعد الاخرين سواء بعلم او بمعرفة ووالله انى فخور اننى انتميت اليكم وارجوا من الله عز وجل ان يجعله فى ميزان حساناتكم 
اخوكم م: احمد سرور من مصر


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## abusinn (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين انا مهندس طبى إتخرجت و جيت أبوظبي فى سبيل البحث عن وظيفه إنشاء الله أقدر ألقا مساعده هنا فى المنتدلا عن عناوين الشركات فى أبوظبى 
مشكورييييييييييييييييين


----------



## medapp (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم .


----------



## medapp (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم .

في احدى الشركات الصينية تباع اجهزتها بالامارات عن طريق شركة اماراتية حسب معلوماتي اذا في مجال تساعدوني باعطائي اسم الشركة الاماراتية بكون مشكور كثير.اسم الشركة الصينية:
Jiangsu Yuyue Medical Equipment


----------



## بندر الرديعان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

انشالله


----------



## belal-alsharaa (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوريين على مجهودكم


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جميل جدا


----------

